# Bugfix DIY ipw(4)



## jtza8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm pretty new to FreeBSD. However, I think I might be able to create a sort of patch for the ipw wi-fi bug.

Seems likely that there's simply a callback missing. I take it the API might have changed a little lately. Is there documentation for the wireless networking API? Or is that simply something that I have to figure out myself? Also, it might be handy to talk to some developers on Freenode. Is there a channel specifically for development?

I'd really like to have this driver working .

All help is much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the freebsd-net@ and/or freebsd-drivers@ mailing lists are the best places to talk to developers about this.


----------

